# Rear Bumper Insert Help!!!!!!!



## efitzgerald1231 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey everyone, i just got in my GTO Rear Bumper Decals and i was wondering what is the best way to install them. I have heard that it can be difficult so any little tips would be great. I got them from MarylandSpeed and their stupid install guide page wont load. So any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

http://marylandspeed.com/information.php?info_id=5


----------



## efitzgerald1231 (Apr 26, 2007)

Thank you very much


----------

